# HRT, Anavar, and Blood Work



## rocheey (Nov 14, 2011)

This is about the closest forum I see here to ask this question.

My new doc, out out of the blue, asked me if I wanted to start HRT, a few days before I was to start what is basically an Oral only cycle. 

They apparently forgot to schedule bloodwork, and now, 1 week in on Anavar, Dermacrine, and Proviron (along with his prescribed 10mg AndroDerm) they call me and tell me to come in for bloodwork. 

I know, 10mg AndroDerm isnt sh*t, but it is my foot in the door, and had planned on working my way up to Prop, as long as this pitiful amount doesnt 'fix me'.

I dont want my Test levels to be artifically high when I do blood work ...One wonders what kind of a reading I would get right now.... if I stopped my cycle now, what kind of window would I need for my levels to drop ... even to what my normal levels are, which are those of like an 80 year old (no kidding)

Anyone ?


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 15, 2011)

What is your background?  Stats, age, etc, AAS use?  What are you looking for?  Do you want to be on HRT for life?  Are you ready for that?  Or do you just want to do cycles?

Need more info.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 15, 2011)

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 15, 2011)

It won't take but a couple of days for proviron & anavar to clear your system. Neither of them even surpress your natural test levels as far as I know...

BTW, oral cycles are stupid and negligent.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree oral only cycles not very smart.  But ANY exo test above 50mg per week will shut you down.  There was a Anavar study done that showed endo test levels dropped by 30% just after 5 day's.  

OP if you are worried about elevated test levels stop taking Anavar (it only has an 8 hours half life) and other test and then get blood work done.


----------



## strength within (Nov 15, 2011)

if they are just doing bloodwork for testosterone then it wont pick up the anavar in his system correct? They are just testing for testosterone and not other steroids.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 15, 2011)

strength within said:


> if they are just doing bloodwork for testosterone then it wont pick up the anavar in his system correct? They are just testing for testosterone and not other steroids.



Depends on the test, often it will show up as higher test levels depending on the steroid in use and the specificity of the test - with anavar I'm not sure to be honest, but best bet is to drop everything two days before you go in (I would drop the BS dose they have you on too so your levels are that much lower when you go)


----------



## XYZ (Nov 16, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> I agree oral only cycles not very smart. But *ANY exo test above 50mg per week will shut you down*. There was a Anavar study done that showed endo test levels dropped by 30% just after 5 day's.
> 
> OP if you are worried about elevated test levels stop taking Anavar (it only has an 8 hours half life) and other test and then get blood work done.


 
Can you point me in the direction of where this information came from?


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

This study shows decrease in testosterone levels of 37% after only 5 days of 15mg oxandrolone ED in healthy males.

Short-Term Oxandrolone Administration Stimulates Net Muscle Protein Synthesis in Young Men


----------



## XYZ (Nov 16, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> This study shows decrease in testosterone levels of 37% after only 5 days of 15mg oxandrolone ED in healthy males.
> 
> Short-Term Oxandrolone Administration Stimulates Net Muscle Protein Synthesis in Young Men


 

So 50mg of any sythetic test will shut you down?  Your graph here is showing just 5 days @ 15mg........wouldn't that be less than 50mg and if you were to use a longer time frame wouldn't that (maybe) lead to even lower values?


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

XYZ said:


> So 50mg of any sythetic test will shut you down?  Your graph here is showing just 5 days @ 15mg........wouldn't that be less than 50mg and if you were to use a longer time frame wouldn't that (maybe) lead to even lower values?



No not 50mg per day.  The body only needs 7mg per day of pure test.  Anything over this the body will recognize it and say "hey got enough don't need anymore and shut down endo production.  Otherwise your lipid profile will be out of whack. 

  15mg X 5 is 75mg.   And yes the endo test would go even lower (higher shutdown at cycle levels) 

Therefore it is a fallacy that Anavar won't shut you down.  Any exo test given over a period of time will shut you down.  

For example, if you injected just a hrt dose of test e 100mg per week you would be fully shutdown in 4 weeks. (or close to it)  If you stopped the 100mg and went to <50mg  your balls would start to grow (start natural production again) if everything is working correctly. 

Some older men need to inject test (hrt) because their body can no longer produce enough test (Primary or secondary hypogonadism).  There have been studies that show that a balanced hrt program can restore healthy cholesterol levels in older men because the body produces excess cholesterol (testosterone is made from cholesterol) to try to make more testosterone.  Once test levels are restored the body no longer needs to produce the cholesterol.


----------



## strength within (Nov 16, 2011)

So for some of the newer gray market compounds how long would you be off of them before going in for HRT bloodwork? for example I'm usin Alpha Mass by Forerunner labs (converts to 1-test) how soon should I stop taking the product before my doc apointment so that it doesnt throw off the values? (i'm already on prescribed TRT dose of 200mg test cyp a week, have been for 2 years)


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 17, 2011)

Why use pro hormones when your on the real stuff?   

To figure out when to stop find out the half-life of the product and double that.  So if half-life is 4 days then stop taking it 8 day's beforehand. 

Just curious what are you total T level's on 200mg per week?  Must be 1200-1500


----------



## strength within (Nov 17, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> Why use pro hormones when your on the real stuff?
> 
> To figure out when to stop find out the half-life of the product and double that. So if half-life is 4 days then stop taking it 8 day's beforehand.
> 
> Just curious what are you total T level's on 200mg per week? Must be 1200-1500


 
Using the alpha mass as an extra boost to kick off my winter bulk, didnt see anything wrong with that. Why? am i wrong in that assumption?

Thanks for the info, im nto sure what the half life of alpha mass is but i will do some reaserch.

And actualy my low point (before a shot on monday) is 800 and my high point is around 1100-1200. I do 100mg on mon and thurs.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 17, 2011)

strength within said:


> Using the alpha mass as an extra boost to kick off my winter bulk, didnt see anything wrong with that. Why? am i wrong in that assumption?
> 
> Thanks for the info, im nto sure what the half life of alpha mass is but i will do some reaserch.
> 
> And actualy my low point (before a shot on monday) is 800 and my high point is around 1100-1200. I do 100mg on mon and thurs.



No your not wrong.  But a better option would be more test 200mg mon and 200mg Friday.  Would be cheaper and more effective for a bulk.

For HRT do you take any HCG?


----------



## rocheey (Nov 20, 2011)

results are back in. Test levels are crashed; total test as 167, free test as 63. Also , my  Bad Cholesterol was slightly above normal; but Good GOOD cholesterol has virtually disappeared. Im in the 20's there. Doc says to stop, or pay a visit to the WidowMaker. So Im hangin up my tights and cape.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 21, 2011)

How old are you?  HOw many cycles have you done in the past.  PCT?  

How long did you do the oral cycle before you stopped and had bloodwork done?  Could be the reason your lipids are out of whack.  

Not a good idea to do a cycle anywhere close to bloodwork if you are looking for your natural levels to see where your at.


----------



## rocheey (Nov 22, 2011)

50 yrs old, 4 cycles previous, all oral cycles under 1 month. Standard Clomid PCT.

The only problems Id had before were not unusual: pumps, possible lethargy.
Dermacrine this, and previous cycle, took care of lethargy.

I was 10 days into Anavar/Proviron/TBol cycle. It was my first time using anavar. Also, my doctor asked ME if I would be interested in starting 10mg AndroDerm 2 days before I was to start my cycle. Ka-Ching!

Id left this office that day with a script for AndroDerm, and a follow-up appt for 2 months later. I thought the timing would be perfect, and Id be done with PCT before I came back in. But they apparently forgot to make a follow up, and I recieved a 'reminder' for an appt that I never made, a week later.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

rocheey said:


> 50 yrs old, 4 cycles previous, all oral cycles under 1 month. Standard Clomid PCT.
> 
> The only problems Id had before were not unusual: pumps, possible lethargy.
> Dermacrine this, and previous cycle, took care of lethargy.
> ...





A week later?  WTF is that.  I would tell me I couldn't make it because i was there LAST WEEK.  lol 

I would go with the gel bro and you can alway's add in oral cycles when your not due in for bloodwork.  

Does your doc prescribe test injection's or HCG?  A great protocol Ive seen is test cyp 100mg on Mon and 250iu of HCG on Sat. and Sun.  and some Arimedex.  

Search for HRT forums you can learn a lot.  But some guys do great on gel and other's have a hard time absorbing the gel so go on shots.


Is this your GP doc?  Why did he ask you if you wanted to go on hrt?  Did he see your bloodwork or something.


----------

